# Pros and cons of internal cable routing



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Are the benefits of internal cable routing mostly just cosmetic? I know it makes integration of electronic shifting easier too. Any downsides? Does it negatively affect shift or braking performance?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

tpcorr said:


> Are the benefits of internal cable routing mostly just cosmetic? I know it makes integration of electronic shifting easier too. Any downsides? Does it negatively affect shift or braking performance?


Yes it's basically cosmetic, with no real advantages or disadvantages from a performance stand point. Actually prefer external as its easier to view and inspect the cables and while I have not heard of issues arising, don't quite get why one would want extra holes in the frame or ways for dirt or moisture to possibly enter. 

Slightly jaded point of view, but lots of changes in bike design are meant to convince the rider his old bike is obsolete.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Internal routing saves weight, as the cable housing is shorter.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

myhui said:


> Internal routing saves weight, as the cable housing is shorter.


What 15 grams?


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup, but the manufacturer can put that on the spec sheet, and it's real, so they do it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Since most bicycle manufacturers don't even quote complete bicycle weights on their sites, weight really has nothing to do w/ it. The current trend towards aerodynamic improvements is one reason. The entry and exit points really don't let much in the way of dirt or moisture inside a frame, so that's not even worth thinking about. 

If the internal routing is done correctly, I don't mind it at all. It looks clean, and if I can run a thin liner where the bb cable guide exposes the cables for a couple inches everything stays really clean. If the cable entry points in the housing stay clean shifting performance stays better longer. That's about it, really. Not a major selling point, but if done correctly not a deal breaker either.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> if I can run a thin liner where the bb cable guide exposes the cables for a couple inches everything stays really clean. If the cable entry points in the housing stay clean shifting performance stays better longer.


I've wondered why on ICR bikes manufacturers still expose bare derailleur cables to the elements at the BB cable guide. It just seems dumb to shield the cable from the elements and then expose to water/dirt at the lowest point on the bike. Maybe it doesn't make a difference but it sure seems dumb.

I switched from an ECR frame to one with ICR this year and it will be interesting to see how the derailleur cables hold up. With external routing you have bare cables sitting right behind the front wheel getting water/dirt slung on them continuously. This can cause the shifting to get stiff over time in my experience.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ That bike needs more stickers. 

WHY does Spesh put so many stickers on their bikes?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Pro is cosmetic mostly, the weight savings is maybe 20 grms because the cables are not all that different in length and thus a really nitpicky pro. Con is a higher degree of cable replacement difficulty which in my opinion outweighs the cosmetic or the weight; and more openings for water to get into the frame. I like things simple, so why complicate things? Just an opinion. Watch these two videos for the degree of difficulty you'll be dealing with, if you can live with that and want the cosmetics of it then go for it; see: How To: Thread Internal Cables (Video) | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

froze said:


> Pro is cosmetic mostly, the weight savings is maybe 20 grms because the cables are not all that different in length and thus a really nitpicky pro. Con is a higher degree of cable replacement difficulty which in my opinion outweighs the cosmetic or the weight; and more openings for water to get into the frame. I like things simple, so why complicate things? Just an opinion. Watch these two videos for the degree of difficulty you'll be dealing with, if you can live with that and want the cosmetics of it then go for it; see: How To: Thread Internal Cables (Video) | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


15 grams is 1/2 oz. This stuff needs to be put in perspective. Time to bring back the filled water bottle comparison. 

Internal cable routing is just aesthetics, pure and simple. I got it on my newest bike, because I had no choice. You're bettter off with external for the reasons cited above.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually internal cable routing weights more then external. At least on the Fuji Altamira, Fuji says the cabling was kept outside because they wanted to keep the Altamira as light as possible. The slightly heavier SST has internal routing


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

myhui said:


> Internal routing saves weight, as the cable housing is shorter.


How do you figure?
Most bikes have the stops in the same place. Reguardless if they enter the frame tube or not. 


Me thinkith this is a true story you just made up.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tihsepa said:


> How do you figure?
> Most bikes have the stops in the same place. Reguardless if they enter the frame tube or not.
> 
> 
> Me thinkith this is a true story you just made up.


According to various websites I went to you're right, do a search, here is what Litespeed says about it:

"Cable routing is external, a practical consideration for real-world race bikes where routing the cables on the outside makes maintenance faster and easier. Changing a rear derailleur cable is simple and fast with this design: no access panels or fishing cables through the down tube and bottom bracket. Another added benefit is that external cable routing is lighter than internal routing."

I too would have thought it's lighter, I stand corrected. So there is no benefit other than looks for internal routing, I doubt that internal routing is any more aero either or if it is it wouldn't make up for the added weight.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> I've wondered why on ICR bikes manufacturers still expose bare derailleur cables to the elements at the BB cable guide. It just seems dumb to shield the cable from the elements and then expose to water/dirt at the lowest point on the bike. Maybe it doesn't make a difference but it sure seems dumb.


Good point. My guess is that if you run cables internally they'd be interfering with the bottom bracket shell, and since it's the lowest point on the frame, there is a good possibility that water would collect there and bathe the cable in water for long periods of time. Exposed they may get wet, but they can dry pretty readily.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> How do you figure?
> Most bikes have the stops in the same place. Reguardless if they enter the frame tube or not.
> 
> 
> Me thinkith this is a true story you just made up.


I was thinking of the case where you do not use those cable stops clamped onto the frame and instead run the housing full length.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

myhui said:


> I was thinking of the case where you do not use those cable stops clamped onto the frame and instead run the housing full length.


Yeah, i dont know of any good road frames that recommend full length housing. 
Cross bike or mountain bike, yes. Road, no. I think I heard about full length housing on one of those shitty chinese knockoffs but thats about it. 

Understood. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Only me would use full length housing on a road bike ... the Felt F24 I built for my daughter. I can't get the cables through the frame anymore, otherwise I would use internal routing since the frame is built for that.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

myhui said:


> Only me would use full length housing on a road bike ... the Felt F24 I built for my daughter. I can't get the cables through the frame anymore, otherwise I would use internal routing since the frame is built for that.


This topic seems to be the flavor of the month:


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a Spec Secteur with internal cable. Had a severely annoying buzzing noise coming from the frame. Took me a bit of time, but figured out it was the internal cable vibrating inside the top tube. The lbs had to remove it and place a sheathing over it. So for me, my new SSEVO has no internal cable routing..fine by me.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr645 said:


> Actually internal cable routing weights more then external. At least on the Fuji Altamira, Fuji says the cabling was kept outside because they wanted to keep the Altamira as light as possible. The slightly heavier SST has internal routing


You can't compare those frames, they're 2 completely different designs.


----------

